# Root problems stillllll



## mesa151980 (Aug 31, 2011)

:scaredk so ive tried rooting dx2 for about a month. Still NO root. Ive tried ervery website, link, download....stil..nothing. I get to the part where you click and its supposed to run a script of instructions telling u wut 2 do, but all i get is the script n full: sum i can read sum i cant (coded). My fone is a dx2 gb 2.3.3, sv: 4.5.605, BP_C01.09.13P, KerVer: 2.6.32.9, build# 4.5.1. Im on a mac osx 10.5.8 and i can almost guarantee ive tried every one click app available. PLEASE proove me wrong. HELP


----------



## cah surip (Oct 15, 2011)

"mesa151980 said:


> :scaredk so ive tried rooting dx2 for about a month. Still NO root. Ive tried ervery website, link, download....stil..nothing. I get to the part where you click and its supposed to run a script of instructions telling u wut 2 do, but all i get is the script n full: sum i can read sum i cant (coded). My fone is a dx2 gb 2.3.3, sv: 4.5.605, BP_C01.09.13P, KerVer: 2.6.32.9, build# 4.5.1. Im on a mac osx 10.5.8 and i can almost guarantee ive tried every one click app available. PLEASE proove me wrong. HELP


For ur ROM 2.3.3 it cant be root, u must downgrade ur ROM to 2.3.1 and root that ROM. After u root, u can update ur ROM. Try..and tell me the result..

-Cah surip-


----------

